# photobucket



## Samzo

I was just wondering if everyone could post their photobucket urls here so we an all see all of your mantis, beetles, reptiles etc etc

Mines http://photobucket.com/albums/b359/samsamtheherpman/

Thanks


----------



## Ian

I will have to do a little.....housework on my account first to make it suitable for all to see  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

> I will have to do a little.....housework on my account first to make it suitable for all to see  Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Uhm.. i'm a bit worried lol What pictures do you have on there Ian..?


----------



## Ian

http://photobucket.com/albums/v724/reptilelover


----------



## Samzo

Nice, I love that cham!


----------



## hortus

umm it dont have many bugs but theres alot fo plants

www.pbase.com/hortus

theres also a ton of other stuff


----------



## Samzo

Nice, whats with those renaissance people ? lol


----------



## *RYAN*

:lol: Nice drawings Ian


----------



## hortus

> Nice, whats with those renaissance people ? lol


haha they are a people who dress up in cosumes and hit each other with sticks

they asked me to photograph them so i did

and whover was talkin bout ians drawings i almost forgot i have 2 more galleries

www.evolinc.deviantart.com

this is my personal repository for posting on the web but im gonna turn it into a gallery

http://www.plantsanddirt.com/e107_plugins/...m&amp;albumId=2

you guys can make accounts and host your pics there if you want i got tons of room. im gonna change the domain though


----------



## Mantis Keeper

http://photobucket.com/albums/a231/Mantis_Keeper/

Heres my pics. Keep in mind I'm kinda new with the camera.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

woh, am loving those butterfly and dragonfly pics :shock:


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I want to resurect this before it fades. I have updated my site some http://photobucket.com/albums/a231/Mantis_Keeper/. I would also ask some more people to post some more links so we can see their pics(mantids and other).


----------



## ibanez_freak

Hey,

Looking at your pics samzo I see you have cs-source. I'll have to have a game against you.

Talk to you on msn about it,

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Andrew

Its not photobucket, but this is my album - mantids.fotopic.net


----------



## Mantis Keeper

You've got some nice pics Andrew.


----------



## Tapos

www.photobucket.com/albums/c160/Tapos/


----------



## Mantis Keeper

You have some beautiful mantids there Tapos.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

here's a few of my pics

http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/john128/?sc=6

ian, what's that in the 2nd pic on the 2nd page of your photobucket ?


----------



## julian camilo

that looks like an Eremipahila sp. mantis (i dont know the exact species). fascinating mantis. ground dweller, very high temeperatures, lays ootheca in the sand, vicious and frantic and dangerous mating (ive heard, i kept them but never got round to mating them).


----------



## yen_saw

Here are some of the pics in my collection.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v219/yen_saw/


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> Here are some of the pics in my collection. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v219/yen_saw/


says i need to login as you to view them.

another link?


----------



## yen_saw

opss...  How do i make the link open to public? I am bad at this sorry.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

dunno, maybe logout then look at your photobucket page and grab the address. layout should look more like this maybe , i'm not sure - http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/john128/


----------



## yen_saw

I found the "public" option..... hope it works this time. Enjoy some not so professional pics  !

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v219/yen_saw/


----------



## julian camilo

yen saw those are great photos. they may not be professional but there are already very professional, glossy photos of mantids out there, we dont really need more in my opinion (theyre welcome though obviously). i much prefer these kinds of pictures, they just seem to be more personal, more practical if you like. i think theyre great   

EDIT: yeh i agree with jay, thats something i forgot to mention, i find it very interesting seeing peoples setups aswell as the actual mantids, and something which you dont really get with the "professional" glossy photos.


----------



## Jay

I love the pictures Yen Saw. I was hoping to see more pictures of your setup. Also- I did not know that B. Borealis was so communal!

Thanks again Yen!

-Jay


----------

